# raised my own pigs now time to make some bacon.



## mr1usnr (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello 1st time making bacon. I finally got my pig back from the locker last week and when I received the pork belly back the locker had sliced it and put it in 1lb bundles. everything has been frozen also. so after reading around here I used pops cure recipe https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/making-bacon.9799/ and just tied the sliced bacon in their 1lbs bundles and cured them like that. my questions is at what temp and for how long can i smoke them? should I smoke them in a bundle or lay the slices out? Is it possible to refreeze bacon to cook in frying pan later on? thanks


----------



## nanuk (Aug 6, 2018)

did you ask for the bellies to be kept whole?

just wondering.

Yes, you can freeze bacon once made.  Handled with care towards sanitation, there should be no issues.
Always thaw meat in a refer, or use a quick thaw method.
I'll leave your other questions to others with more experience.


----------

